# MSI Z97 PC Mate w/ G3258 can't manually Overclock



## ArbitraryAffection (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

I recently got a cheap Z97 PC Mate board from MSI, and a Pentium G3258 unlocked processor to have some fun overclocking it, but there's a problem.

The Voltages, and CPU ratio are all locked in the BIOS, 'OC Genie' works (bringing to 4.3) but I want to push further/tune it myself.

BIOS is the latest version...

So does the Z97 PC Mate not support manual overclocking with this chip, or at all? Or am I missing something really obvious?

Thanks.

EDIT: I am such an IDIOT. Turns out all I have to do is input numbers, I was expecting a selection box for some reason. 

Sorry. Lol.


----------



## yaplol (Jul 16, 2014)

if you want overclock by yourself.
maybe you should turn off the 'OC Genie' first.
than you will find the voltages and cpu ratio are all unlocked.  :  )
good luck~~~


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Jul 17, 2014)

yep, turn the oc genie off first, and you should be able to do the oc setting

just go bios, you will see the "OC" on the left side, just click that and start your g3258 oc!


----------



## XSI (Jul 17, 2014)

how far you can push it and whats the temps? im planning to get one similar setup next month.


----------



## tom_mili (Jul 17, 2014)

MSI BIOS is kind of confusing at first because there are no drop down options on multiplier and you have to manually click it and input the number...
Hopefully you get a nice chip!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 17, 2014)

lol no worries, I was having the same issue selecting multipliers on my z97-g55 sli, I'm too used to AMI  or Award bios's.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 17, 2014)

My B85-G43 Gaming is currently running at 4.4/4.2 1.18v/1.15v override vcore/vring stable on my G3258, I'm decreasing the voltage once a day. 4.5GHz core is unstable, so not going to bother getting higher clock speeds.


----------



## BertRobinson1982 (Jul 18, 2014)

Amm, my friend bought msi H97 PC Mate & G3258 a few days ago.


He just OC up to 4.5Ghz.((want higher maybe he need water-cooled


Anyway, try turn off the OC Genie then try again.


Hope you can OC up than 4.5Ghz!!!


Have a nice day.


----------



## redeye (Jul 20, 2014)

h87i-plus; asus 2001, 4Ghz on a g3258 at 1.1 volts, stable. (yes low, and i think I lost at the cpu "lottery") though i have not tried crazy voltages yet...

update... had to increase it to 1.11, was good for 6 hours of prime95. (crashed)
so i increased it to 1.12 (or for a listed 1.117) 
will see if that will last for 8 hours...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 20, 2014)

redeye said:


> h87i-plus; asus 2001, 4Ghz on a g3258 at 1.1 volts, stable. (yes low, and i think I lost at the cpu "lottery") though i have not tried crazy voltages yet...



I'm shooting for 1.1v at 4.2/4.2 on my G3258, better than my launch 4770K that needs >1.2v at 4.2GHz and the ring isn't stable beyond 4GHz.


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Jul 21, 2014)

4.5 ghz, 1.3v with intel fan!! but the temp is ....mm......buring!!!


----------



## yaplol (Jul 22, 2014)

well..my friend use Cool Master Hyper 212 EVO air cooling and Msi Z97 PC Mate,shooting for 1.35V at 4.7Ghz on his G3258,but....when he use heavy loading,the temp will become double temp.... 175F ...maybe it is acceptable....


----------



## BALADU (Jul 22, 2014)

tom_mili said:


> MSI BIOS is kind of confusing at first because there are no drop down options on multiplier and you have to manually click it and input the number...
> Hopefully you get a nice chip!


i love msi,i use msi z97 gaming 5,it is a nice chip.
i think the oc geine is best for beginner and lazy guy,
only have to click the button,it will overclock the cpu,memory,vga,
so easy!!!!!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2014)

BALADU said:


> i love msi,i use msi z97 gaming 5,it is a nice chip.
> i think the oc geine is best for beginner and lazy guy,
> only have to click the button,it will overclock the cpu,memory,vga,
> so easy!!!!!



The OC Genie uses far too much voltage for the core speed it sets. Best not to use it, all it does it use far more power than necessary.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2014)

Let us know how it works out


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like you are figuring it out - to input the numbers via keyboard into the fields.  You can also use -/+ to go up or down in increments


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The OC Genie uses far too much voltage for the core speed it sets. Best not to use it, all it does it use far more power than necessary.



And its just a boring way to overclock in general.


----------



## BALADU (Jul 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> And its just a boring way to overclock in general.


but it is useful to beginner and lazy guy,right?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2014)

BALADU said:


> but it is useful to beginner and lazy guy,right?


 
How, what are you learning by hitting a button and letting something do all the work for you?


----------



## BertRobinson1982 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think msi that oc button is just for someone wants to try oc, but not need to learn how it work.

Like electric equipment, you push the button, but you don’t want to know how it work.


----------

